# Karpfen Bandwurm



## shafty262 (24. Juni 2015)

Hi,

hab gerade nen Karpfen ausgenommen. Es befanden sich ein paar weisse Würmer im Karpfen. Sahen erst aus wie Sehnen oder so aber bewegten sich dann. Ich hänge mal ein Bild an. Soll man den Karpfen nun weg werfen?


----------



## u-see fischer (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Karpfen Bandwurm*

Ist zwar unappetitlich aber wenn der Fisch richtig gegart oder komplett durchgefroren wird, sind Würmer im Fisch für den menschlichen Verzehr unbedenklich.


----------



## shafty262 (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Karpfen Bandwurm*

Ok. Der sollte gebraten werden. Die Würmer befanden sich im Darm. Der ist mir beim ausnehmen wohl aufgegangen.


----------



## shafty262 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfen Bandwurm*

Habe jetzt festgestellt das jeder Fisch den ich fange aus dem Gewässer von Bandwürmern befallen ist. Egal ob Barsch, Zander, Brasse oder Karpfen. Sagt das etwas über die Gewässer Qualität aus? Den Karpfen habe ich am Ende doch nicht essen mögen.


----------



## rainerle (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfen Bandwurm*

Moin,
das sagt eigentlich wenig über die Gewässergüte aus, da eine Verbreitung durch das ausscheiden der Larven mit dem Kot der Fische erfolgt und zwar unabhängig, ob nun Gewässergüte 1 oder 3. Für den "Ursprung" des Fischbandwurmes in einem Gewässer gibt es verschieden Möglichkeiten:
z.B. eingeschleppt durch
- Besatz
- "Entsorgung" von Garteinteichfischen
- Köderfisch beim Hechtangeln

Der Fisch sollte wirklich gut durchgegart sein / richtig "durchgefroren" ansonsten können die Larven überleben.


----------



## thanatos (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfen Bandwurm*

;+;+ Bandwürmer sind Darmparasiten -wer brät den den mit ?
in der Regel ist aber nur ein Bandwurm in einem Fisch.
Es gibt ja auch noch andere Würmer die im Darm der Fische 
Vorkommen ,auf jeden Fall würde ich die Eingeweide vor der Endentsorgung überbrühen,wenn der Fisch noch genug Fleisch hat kann man ihn getrost braten,bei Nemathoden die im 
Fleisch parasitieren ist es eine reine persöhnliche Grenze
ob man es noch essen kann oder nicht  ich kann es nicht
wenn ich die Würmer nicht vor dem Braten entfernen kann #6


----------



## rainerle (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfen Bandwurm*

....soviel zur Regel, dass es meist nur 1 Bandwurm ist #d. Und das Problem ist nicht der adulte Wurm sondern die Entwicklungsstatien davor wie z.B. die Finnen. Sie befinden sich im Darm und passt man beim Ausnehmen nicht auf "kontaminiert" man damit den restlichen Fisch und da hilft eben nur gutes "durchbraten".


----------

